# Havanese Rescue 2012 Annual Appeal - Please help!



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I received this yesterday and wanted to pass it on. HRI does a wonderful job of rescuing and preparing puppies and dogs for their forever homes. Please consider a donation.

Log on to our website at www.havaneserescue.com 
to donate using PayPal or a credit card

OR

Mail a check made payable to Havanese Rescue Inc. to:

Eva Bowers, HRI Treasurer
723 N. Fredonia
Nacogdoches, TX 75961

For the love of Bob and all rescued Havanese, PLEASE CROSSPOST and send to all your contacts.
Thank you for your support!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thsnk you for posting this Kathie. Most who have wonderful, pure bred Havs do not realize that there are so many "puppy mill" pure bred pups out there that so so so so desperately need our help! Many pups who are their area. 
Please.... Anyone on the forum.... Please Check the HAvanese Rescue website for dogs out for adoption AND those in Foster care. There may be the perfect pup for your family out there!
If you have any problems reaching them., or posting on the web site (havaneserescue.com). Let me know and I will personally help you the best I can!
Laurie


----------

